# Say hello to Haymitch the Hedgehog!



## trebory6 (Apr 4, 2012)

My girlfriend chose the name Haymitch after The Hunger Games BOOK series(I didn't care much for the movie) we both love. She said it matched his Grumpy attitude when we first got him, but has since warmed up to us after settling into his new home, so we might rename him if a more fitting name comes up! 

He is such a social, adventurous hedgehog, all he wanted to do was explore my girlfriend and I when we got into the car, he wasn't afraid or anything, slept in my jacket the rest of the way home after repeated attempts to get out of his carrier. 





































Here he is being a grouchy gills!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

hes sooo cute! I LOVE the name too


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

very cute. i like the name even if hes not a grump anymore lol


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he's beautiful. I love the name too.  I just want to reach out and rub those ears! I love them!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

So cute! I love his face!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a cutie. I love the first pick he is so wide eyed looking and happy.


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

He is ADORABLE!! and what a great name (Haymitch is my favorite character form the series  :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Look at those ears! Look at that adorable nose!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

He's so cute! I love the first pic. And I love the name


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

what a stunning little boy! I love his face and those ears.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhw what a cutie! Great pics


----------



## trebory6 (Apr 4, 2012)

Made an Imgur album that I'll keep updating if you wanted to keep up. I'll also post pictures here too!



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute overload!  Great pics, love that first one!


----------

